# Great Pasta Recipe



## Matt73 (Apr 11, 2010)

I asked one of my best friends, about four years ago, for a simple, quick, yummy pasta recipe. He happens to be an awesome chef (when I lived in Toronto I was treated to many an exquisite meal...lucky me




). I make this about once/week and Kev and I both love it. I had it tonight and thought I'd share





Olive Oil

1 onion, diced

2 medium-sized chicken breasts

2 cups rotini pasta (I use brown rice pasta because I'm severely gluten intolerant/Celiac



)

Garlic (at your discretion...I use at least half a head...serious garlic freak



)

1/4 cup of dry white wine and or lemons (lots of lemons)

Italian Seasoning (you'll need at least 3 tablespoons...a lot)

pinch hot pepper flakes (optional)

*I start out by getting my water ready for the pasta by adding a generous amount of sea salt and getting it boiling and then letting "it wait for me". *

Brown the chicken with olive oil (3/4 cooked). Remove chicken and place in a bowl. Turn up heat on your water and add your pasta at this point (cooking until al dente).

Then I sautee the onion in some olive oil (it's all about the olive oil lol) for about 5 minutes over medium heat (until it's caramelized).

Then I add the garlic and stir it around (not letting the garlic burn, of course).

Add the chicken back to the pan and stir (turn up the heat at this point to medium high).

Add a bit of white wine and or lemon (I often use only lemon...I'll use two lemons throughout cooking).

Add the Italian seasoning (and hot pepper flakes if you want a kick). Stir and cook the chicken through. If you need more Olive Oil...go ahead...drizzle away





When pasta is done, drain. I'll either add the chicken mix to the pasta in the pot it was cooking in or add the pasta to the pan and get everything melding with the oil and lemon etc. When I'm ready to serve, I give the whole thing one last shot of lemon and olive oil (it's ALL about the lemon and olive oil lol).

(Often I'll incorporate either peas, spinach, or broccoli florets to this dish as well)

Try it. You won't be dissapointed. It's healthy and so deelish


----------



## CharlesFamily (Apr 11, 2010)

Oh yum!



That sounds REALLY good! Thank you for sharing as that sounds like a dish I definitely want to try!

Barbara


----------



## Miniv (Apr 11, 2010)

Sounds wonderful!!!

Question -- How do you use the lemon? Just the juice or ???

Was also wondering if some capers would be good in it?


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 11, 2010)

Miniv said:


> Sounds wonderful!!!
> Question -- How do you use the lemon? Just the juice or ???
> 
> Was also wondering if some capers would be good in it?



Just squeeze the lemon in as it's cooking. Capers, I'm sure, would be a very nice addition. I'll have to do that next time (when Kev's not here as he abhors them lol).


----------



## Miniv (Apr 11, 2010)

OKeeDokee! I'm going to give this a try! YUM.

I'm a garlic and pasta nut....and we eat a lot of chicken......AND I'm married to an Italian.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 13, 2010)

UPDATE!

IT WAS A SUCCESS!!!! Larry told me to keep this on my list of recipes!!!


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 13, 2010)

WooHoo



Glad you and Larry liked it


----------



## Miniv (Apr 13, 2010)

Matt.....

PS: Just to let you know...... I did 1/4 cup of dry wine AND 1/4 cup lemon juice........AND I did the capers.

I am positive I've had a dish like this at a local Italian restaurant.......but would never have guessed how easy it was.

(My brother and a very dear childhood friend started a catering business when they were in high school. I was their only "employee". lol. Our friend, Gregory, went on to be assistant director to LaVarene Cooking School in Paris and when he passed away he was the Director of the Cordon Bleu Cooking School -- an American!)

Right now, I have a small collection of ethnic recipes that are simple and quick......and yours goes on that list.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 13, 2010)

Miniv said:


> Matt.....
> 
> PS: Just to let you know...... I did 1/4 cup of dry wine AND 1/4 cup lemon juice........AND I did the capers.
> 
> ...



Excellent...I'm going to try the capers for sure. Thanks! Maryann, I'd love some of those simple quick recipes



Can you send me one or two? Here's my email: [email protected] (or/and you can find me on Facebook under Matthew Gray, Toronto network).


----------



## Miniv (Apr 13, 2010)

Matt......

You GOT MAIL.


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 13, 2010)

Sounds yummy and healthy. After running around this past Sunday teaching Fleur to jump I realized how much I need to lose some weight.



Will be trying this recipe!!!


----------



## Cricket (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks, looking forward to trying it.


----------

